# "SAW" Music



## Haunted Hayrides 2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

At my haunted hayride one of my scenes is recreating the bathroom of "SAW".
As part of our sound for the scene is that we have the "SAW" theme music but as they enter the scene we want to have the Jigsaw voice saying "Hello, I want to play a game" 

we bought the Pig costume from "SAW" and Jigsaws puppet. A person will be on a tricycle and ride slowly toward the tractor... a light will come on over the "puppet" and we want to have the puppet laugh from "SAW" 

im wondering if anyone knows where i can dowload or get the puppet laugh and Jigsaws line "Hello I want to play a game"


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Oct 7, 2004)

Is there any way you can dub the line from the DVD?


----------



## Haunted Hayrides 2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

I thought about that...but really have no clue how to do it nor the equipment


----------



## nightrideproductions (Jun 1, 2008)

Try here:

Saw sound clips - Movie Sound Clips

OR

Saw II (Saw 2) sound clips - Movie Sound Clips


----------



## Halloweiner (Oct 2, 2003)

Here's some pages I made for movies 1 and 2 back when they came out:

*"Saw" Sounds And Photos Pages*


----------



## Haunted Hayrides 2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

Thank you all the only problem with these are that i cant download them to convert to a CD....if any of you can burn the laugh and the sentence on 2 seperate CDs that would be awsome and would help so much.

If you can message me and ill send you my mailing address so i can get them


----------



## lex (Apr 24, 2005)

Do you have Nero? Its quite simple to compile a CD. Just use "create Music CD" and the Mp3s that you would of downloaded from one of the sites above.


----------



## Conman (Aug 7, 2008)

im doing a saw theme in my haunt too, i decided to get an old tv, hook up a dvd player to it and play jigsaw telling them they have to play the game.-good luck


----------



## Haunted Hayrides 2008 (Sep 18, 2008)

i thought about doing that in our scene.....but were doing the bathroom scene and there is only tapes in the bathroom scenes not a tv


----------

